# First colonoscopy due on 1st august - In fear !!



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

I was happy just waiting for the appointment, but then the fleet came through the door, this is actually going to happen and I AM SCARED !!


----------



## 14401 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am probably one of the wimpiest people ever, terrified of everything, (I am 23 and sleep with the light on!), I hate having blood taken, never mind an invasive investigative procedure, but I had my colonoscopy on friday, and I was shaking and pouring with sweat I was that scared but I got through it and am here to tell the tale, the relief I feel is amazing, I am really pleased I had it done now (unless I am still in shock!), and would do it again without so much fear and I had the best nights sleep ever afterwards, it wasnt nice (have you read my earlier posts?) but now its over and done with I can look back and see I was over reacting, I know it wont seem like that to you now, cuz people said the same thing to me beforehand, but I am sure you will when its all over and done with, and remember how ever nervous you feel dont back out, I was so close to doing so until I joined this group the day before, every part of me wanted to turn and run, but reading peoples posts reassured me that life goes on, its an important procedure and must be done, goodluck, Roxanne


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks so much for your reassuring words Roxanne, I did manage to read your previous posts, I just have visions of allsorts happening, my mind is in overdrive with what might happen if they perforate my bowel or if they find something nasty etc. I hope I can get through this as im determined not to back out like before.


----------



## 22130 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi PaulSimply had to write. I hope your experience will be as good as mine was!I had a terrible gastro attack last year and was told I had to have a colonoscopy. I am 46 and had NEVER been to hospital in my life. I didn't think anything could make me feel worse than I did already but the minute my specialist said colonoscopy I was ready to die!He casually told me not to worry when I said I was worried about being knocked out (I assumed I would die under anaestetic! It's always terrified me) and he said noncholantly "They don't put you under for this these days" Well. If my worse case scenario was a colonoscopy under anaesthetic - I'd just found an even worserer one!I knew I had to go through with it to find out what was wrong with me but I was really scared. Anyway got to the hospital in London (having taken the laxatives the day before - now THAT was fun but honestly I really didn't have cramps or anything like that, just didn't stray far from the loo and I still felt kind of in control the whole thing) and met with some lovely nurses who completely understood my fear and calmed me down and they explained the CRITICAL thing thing that my gastro guy hadn't; namely that I wouldn't be completely knocked out but I would be sedated.Such was my state of mind I just KNEW it wouldn't work on me but, by golly, I fell in love with the stuff. The doctor told me I'd have no memory of the procedure, I wouldn't feel any discomfort and it would soon be over.I promise you, it was a walk in the park. You feel so brilliant afterwards, partly because you've gone through with it and partly because they use such a scrummy drug that you feel like you're walking on air.So be as anxious as you want to be but no more than that. It's obvious you'll have some fear but it's only fear of the unknown and now it's not unknown!Don't you go wimping out! They can rule out all sorts of bad stuff through a colonoscopy. I was eventually diagnosed with IBS but if I had to have a colonoscopy every month and be free of IBS I'd take it like a shot.Good luckSally-Anne


----------



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

PaulI wimped out three times before going to have it done. By the time i did, I was hysterical. It took three people including my boyfriend to calm me down enough to have the seditative. (I hate needles)They let Gareth say in with me to hold my hand or i would have walked out. Baby or what.When I came round I didnt know they had done anything. Can't remember a thing about the procedure, just felt a little sore, but no worse than after a bad IBS attack. Before the colonoscopy they were giving me drugs for crohns disease which i didnt have.Be brave, if i can do it anyone can!


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

Paul please dont be scared, i know its easy for me to say but i have had two colonoscopys, i have to go in for one every two years, dont back out please, my mom backed out about three years ago, a year and a half she passed away of colon cancer, if she would have had it done she would probly be here now. I promise its really not that bad! take care and please dont back out!


----------



## 18344 (Jul 12, 2005)

I am reading all the responses about colonoscopy and feeling better. I am in my 40's and was diagnosed with IBS when I was 20. I have done real well except 2 weeks ago I had a reoccurance of IBS. It has settled down but went to Doc today an guess what? colonscopy to be done Monday. So I cried all the way home and now reading the posts I know I need to do it. The nurse said she felt a mass in my stomach but the doctor said it coud be nothing, maybe just polyps. So I do the prep on Sunday and go in Monday a.m. So I am scared but will do it to ease everyones minds.


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

TT,Honestly, the prep is the worse thing, drinking that fleet sucks, what i did this last time, is mix it with ice and either water or gatorade, not any kind with red or purple dyes in it, but mix it up real good make it nice and cold, use a straw to drink it with and try to put the straw as far back as you can and drinks fast big gulps, should make it go real fast, once you get through that the rest is cake! i promise


----------



## 18344 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks I sm scared and just want to get through Sunday and have test scheuled early Monday a.m. Probably will make my IBS flare up cause of the stress of this.


----------



## 19072 (Jul 4, 2005)

I am on the waiting list for colonoscopy/endoscopy. Can you tell me, when you drink the prep, do you still have the urge to go to the toilet just before the prcedure or does that stop an couple of hours before you go in??? I am worried cause I have to travel for 20 mins to get to the hospotal.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I still had the urge, and I had to travel over an hour.You may not.I went like 6 times when I got to the hospital. held it the whole way there.


----------



## 19072 (Jul 4, 2005)

uuggghhh, that's not what I wanted to hear!!!!


----------



## 22765 (Jul 1, 2005)

From my experience (I had the colonoscopy test yesterday), I think the tales that one reads about the Colonoscopy prep is vastly exaggerated.Basically if one doesn't get too worked up about the test, the prep isn't that uncomfortable or painful.I was working from home(my bedroom) the day before the colonoscopy(close to the toilet i.e.). Drank the fleet slowly with a straw(that was one good recommendation I read on this forum). It has a salty test alright but is not really as repulsive as some people make it out to be(I took the lemon-ginger flavour). After taking the fleet, you just have to be ready to go to the restroom as and when the urge comes and flush down a bucketful of 'yellow liquid' each time(gross I know). There isn't any pain or anything and before you know it...its time for the colonscopy test...!! Infact I had an almost normal night sleep waking up to go the toilet only twice. Bottomline - as long as you can station yourself close to the loo on the day of the prep, believe you me....everything else will be normal.


----------



## 19072 (Jul 4, 2005)

I am not frightened or terribly anxious about the prep or procedure, I'm just curious as I am only young and never had one before. Actually I can't wait to have it done as then I will have some idea what is really going on down there.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't think horror stories should keep anyone from having this valuable test..but my prep was awful. Not just the pain..but the absolute loss of control...I had to wear depends and pads for almost 10 hours...and the prep started to work in 10 minutes on me.We are all different...but with me, it seemed once my bowels had all that stimulant-they just continued to spasm. (I had a very empty stomach too..and am not a big person)But- I didn't feel sick at all-or in pain..and the stuff tastes bad, but tolerable.Also-I brought a pad to wear after the test...yep- I still had clear mucousy (sp?) leakage.They couldn't complete my last test because of diverticuli, so I'm having another one on Aug 8...but once they give you the drugs, you don't remember much at all.Don't put off having it done..but just want you to hear my story too.Jeanne


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

I am very worried, I am 28 and I am afraid of the risks - sedation reaction, perforation etc., some people need me to still be here after 1st august.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Try not to worry which is of course easier said than done. I know the anxiety associated w/the unknown and the anticipation is really bad. Regarding peoples thoughts/expereinces from their colonoscopys keep in mind that everyone is different, just as IBS is. I can understand your concern about adverse reactions, bowel perforations, etc. The time between when you schedule the test and when you actually have it can be brutal. I can empathasize w/your anxiety. Try and tell yourself that these things don't happen routinely and that there is no reason why you should be singled out to have such.Maybe your Dr could prescribe something for anxiety like valium or ativan in a very small amount, just to take the edge off til your test.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

I'm 19 now, and had my Colonoscopy 2 years ago, at age 17. I was more embarrased than anything else.....I'm a girl and I didn't want people knowing I was going to go have a camera stuck in my butt....Yuck, right? But, it's quick, and nobody ever has to know. Just don't make any plans the day of, before and possibly after, if that makes you feel more comfortable. My worst part was definitely the prep. I didn't bother to look for any tips on drinking the fleet beforehand, so I sat for hours and hours trying to drink the nasty stuff at room temperature. I couldn't keep it down towards the end, and ended up not drinking it all. However, icing it down helps tremendously, as well as mixing it with another (good tasting) drink.The actually pooping wasn't bad. You have no cramping at all. Just have to poop a lot. And it starts off normal enough, but eventually turns into feeling like you're peeing out of your butt. It kind of is, as even drinking water will have you rushing to the bathroom. It goes through you super fast. But once it's clear, you know you're cleaned out, and can stop drinking water. Once you're emptied out, you should be fine. I was. It only took a few hours to get everything out, and I slept fine all night. Never had to get up and use the bathroom.The next morning I did still have some D, but I believe it was anxiety related. I went before I left the house, had a 25 minute drive there, and never went to the bathroom again until after the test was over. It really wasn't that bad. And the sedation is heaven! You don't remember a thing! I did feel pain at the end as they were removing the scope, and my sedation was wearing off, as it blows a little bit of air, and did NOT feel good at all. But when I was done, they put me in a room by myself, brought me the juice of my choice (Specially mixed grape and cranberry for me, as that's my favorite







) The nurses were really nice and talked to me beforehand and after constantly. And they'll encourage you to fart afterwards, which you'll definitely not want to hold it. Your stomach will most likely be killing you from gas pains.Wow, this is a long post.....But that's my colonoscopy story. It really wasn't bad at all. My IBS is all anxiety induced, and I made it through, piece of cake.







Good luck, and DON'T chicken out!! You'll feel so much better afterwards, knowing it's done and over with.


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

im glad everything went ok for you, I just hope mine is a success story also. im curious, how many of the people who have colonoscopy does it really help, eg. get their life back, or symptom free, what I should say is what portion of people who have this done get cured because of what it found/didnt find?


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

To be honest, having the colonoscopy didn't change the way I felt at all. Just gave me some relief knowing there wasn't something more serious, that I was dying from.Fortunately for me, I have very mild IBS. Quite honestly, I think I just have anxiety issues. But I have been diagnosed with IBS, whether correctly or not. When I was in High school, I was the worst. But I had my colonoscopy after I graduated, and I was already getting better on my own by then. So, it really didn't make a difference. The doctor started prescribing different meds (Levbid and Bentyl, where before he was giving me all kinds of stuff to try to figure out what was causing my pain), but that was the only difference. And those meds didn't work for me, so I never took them (except Bentyl helped me sleep so I usually took it for that reason). The only thing that has helped is Zoloft, and I didn't like the side effects, so I stopped that too. I'm going back next week though, in hopes of getting a different Anti-Anxiety med.But anyway, that's just my story. Once you have your colonoscopy done, and can rule out other things, your doctor can start prescribing more appropriate medicines.


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

climbing the walls today thinking about monday, got to try and calm down, but im so worried.


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Paul - I'm getting one Tuesday! And it is my first. I'm only 29 and worried about the risks too... but very happy that someone can finally look up my butt and tell me if there is something making me feel so bad... Then perhaps they can fix it or I can manage it knowing its not something sinister.Let's exchange stories. I think all the extraneous (perforation, etc.) is a very low risk... and I understand that they can fix it if it breaks... (not that that makes us feel any better).Good luck and I'll pray for you. You'll be fine and probably laughing afterward at how easy it was!~roo


----------



## 13714 (Jul 26, 2005)

Believe me, if I can do this, anyone can. I was panicked... I mean, like crying, sweating, heart palpitations... for ten days prior to the test. I couldn't sleep, etc. from the terrible fear of pain and what would be found. The prep wasn't too bad, really. I had to drink 64 oz. of gatorade with mirlax in it. It was gross, but I used a straw, and that really helped. I set the timer for every 15 minutes to drink 8 oz. and my husband was with me for encouragement. I was perfectly cleaned out by 10 p.m., though I did get up a few times during the night to expel mainly water. I was worried that it wouldn't work for me because I'm always so constipated! But it did! When I got into the room for the procedure, I was in tears. The doctor reassured me and immediately started the demerol. It was great. I do remember much of what happened, and even felt relaxed and calm enough to watch some of it on the monitor. I had wanted to be OUT, but it was NOT painful at all. I had read all the horror stories on the internet. Don't do that! My experience was great. The best part was, I was told I don't have to come back for 10 years! But next time, I'll sleep like a baby before the test. Believe me. If I can do it, YOU can too! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## 19600 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,I am planning to have my 2nd colonoscopy in the near future. I have an appt. with a new GI doc next week. It has been 8 yrs since the last one.All was clear, no polyps or anything. My mom had Colon Cancer at age 78 but that was not what she died from 2 yrs later. Anyway.. I am so scared of having another one. This time I want to be out.. last time I watched it on the monitor, and altho no pain, I still want to be out..Also, I hear the Miralax prep is much better, No taste. Does it really do the job?? I am hoping some folks can help me get through the next few weeks as I prepare. I also have issues with anxiety, and that's not helping.Thanks for your support.Ginger


----------



## 22765 (Jul 1, 2005)

Paul762,You make it seem as though you are going off to war on Monday...please cool it...I am 34 and had my colonoscopy last week. I had ZERO worries about the prep or even the test. I was just a bit concerned about the test results which is reasonable.I will suggest this...stay away from colonoscopy related subjects on the internet for a while. After the test, you will be kicking yourself for worrying about it so much. If you are in the US, you will be sedated during the test which means you will hardly feel the test at all. Also the process of sedation is painless. About the prep thing, it is just a matter of 12 hours that you will need to have easy access to the toilet. Rest is easy. Don't believe all the horror stories that people write here.Also, at 28, it is highly unlikely that your colonoscopy results are going to indicate any severe problem.


----------



## 14223 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just thought I would share my colonoscopy experience. Had my first one today. I am 37 years old and was just diagnosed with IBS.I have heard so many bad things about having this procedure done and was frightened to death. Have to say it was not a bad experience at all. On prep day yesterday, I took 4 Dulcolax pills at noon with a glass of water. Did not cramp my stomache as I had heard it would. Started drinking my 3/4 of the gallon of Trilyte solution, which I was told I could mix with some kind of sweetened drink mix.I used Crystal Light and Kool Aid grape. It tasted pretty good I thought. And I was always under the impression that the amounts you had to ingest in such a short time was huge, but it was only 8 ounces every 20 minutes...easy..I downed it within 1 or 2 minutes. I started going to the bathroom about an hour after the first does, and continued to do so until about an hour after. After 8 p.m., I did not have any more diarrhea at all. I attribute this possibly to the fact that for two weeks prior to this, I have been cutting out most of the fat in my diet since being diagnosed with IBS. I really think that helped with the pooping since there wasnt much bad stuff in me. I had been sticking to vegetables since fats seam to trigger my IBS.The procedure today was easy. Funny though, I was told how I would be out. They put in the IV and told me they were giving me my sleep medication. I waited, and waited. Nurse looked at me and said "I cannot believe you are still awake". I never did go out, not even in the recovery room and was able to leave right away. I did not feel them entering with the scope. Only thing I felt was some discomfort in my upper stomache and was told to take a few deep breaths. Had not planned on being awake and would have wore my glasses had I known to watch the screen.Was over with in what seem like an instant. No big deal at all. As someone else said,the bouts with IBS are way worse than the colonoscopy. Calbkra


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

> quoteon't believe all the horror stories that people write here.


Razz, you are discrediting some of the experiences that people went through during their colonoscopy. Some people have no problems, some people do. We are all just sharing our OWN experiences. The colonoscopy isn't all that bad. I did have problems with it... But I wouldn't tell someone not to have it done if they want/need one, because others have had none.


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have just put the fleet in the fridge to chill, perhaps I should put myself in too







No matter what I try to say to myself or if I think about something else It just wont stop the worry, Im counting the hours!!sorry but I cant help it.


----------



## 13714 (Jul 26, 2005)

We all expect a full update on Monday after your procedure! You are going to be fine and wonder why you worried so much. I know that's exactly what happened to me! Relax!~


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have decided to drink the fleet with sprite, both are now chilled, I also have my straw ready, it says on my instructions to drink half a mug of fizzy drink with the fleet, but does anyone know if I drink it fast or slow? will it make a difference?


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

It doesn't make a difference. It took me hours to get mine down, because it tasted so horrible, but some people chug it, and have it gone in a minute. You'll still get cleaned out either way.


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

Took first fleet at 9am and in toilet till 12.35pm found it quite easy to drink, not half as bad as whats made out, oops got to go again!next fleet at 7pm.see you soon, thanks for the support, couldnt have done it without you guys.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

All the best for tomorrow - when its over you will wonder why you were so worried (I did anyway). And then you will also know whether your bowel is clear or not.Here's something to make you laugh. I had my colonoscopy in 1994 and on returning to the ward following the tests I fell off the bed as I went to reach something from the bedside cabinet!! So I came out of hospital with a clear bowel(good) and a lower back damaged forever!! So lie nice and still when you are on the trolley/bed.Keep the board posted.


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks Judith, well I took second fleet at 7pm last night and got off the loo about 11pm had a good nights sleep, just hope it goes ok today, colonoscopy scheduled for 1.15pm GMT. trying not to think of the things that could happen, and looking forward to resting when I get back home.hopefully will give a full update later.thankyou all again for the support.


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'M ALIVE!! had the colonoscopy today at 2.15pm I was very nervous and almost walked out, however a lovely ward sister convinced me to do it, and the sedative was the best part! all I remember after having the sedative was being rolled back onto the ward and eating toast! everything came back clear they said I have ibs, no polyps or disease or infection, aparently I have a few piles also. I cannot stress enough that if you have to have it done then get it done, it was not a bad experience, other than the fact I had myself worked up over nothing. I would like to say thankyou again for your support.p.s is it normal to have a lot of rumbling noises and general mild crampy feeling for the rest of the day? I said I felt pain but the nurse said it was just wind, but hardly any wind has come out so far.


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Paul - so glad you made it through! Doesn't it feel great that they found nothing? I'm so happy for you.Mine is tomorrow...I'm starting the fleet shortly. I have to be there at 8am tomorrow.. wish me luck. I hope mine goes as well as yours!Roo


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

Paul, Gald to hear you had it done, and everything went well,i had cramping the first day and second, but im sure it was because of all the air they pump in you! Take care and get some rest


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

Roo,Good luck to you too tomorrow, im sure everything will be fine, let us know how everthing goes!


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Yay!! I'm so glad you made it through! We told ya it was nothing to be worried about







And now you can help calm everyone else's fears who are scared.As for the cramping...If I remember right (which I may not...) I believe the scope blows a bit of air to kind of keep you inflated, so they can see better.... So, there could be air way up there that's causing discomfort. You could take some Anti-gas medicine, and see if that helps.


----------

